# Where were you.....



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

At 08:48 twelve years ago, after working a 16 hour shift, I sat and watched as the world changed.

Where were you?

NEVER FORGET - LET'S ROLL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sitting in my truck unloading on the NJ side of the river, it was not a pleasant sight.
Two days later I was on site delivering generators and lighting equipment.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Getting ready for class at WSC. I was living with my grandparents at the time, and my grandfather yelled upstairs to me, "Someone flew a plane into the WTC."

We both though it was a noob pilot, some idiot...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

I was in my apt in Lynn, getting ready to go to work at the American Airlines ticket counter at Logan. My sister called and said a plane flew into the WTC, said it may have been a commercial plane. I said no way. I hung up and called my supervisor, chaos in the background. I said "What's going on?" She said "There's been an incident... You need to come in right now." I just said "Was it us?" She said "Yes. Just come in."
My heart sank. I balled like a baby. I took the train in, with my jacket zipped up to my neck so no one would see who I worked for. We tried to get all the passengers rebooked on anything just to get them to leave. Finally all the supervisors shut off the lights and kicked all the passengers out of the airport, no information, lots of panicked and confused people. Then we sat in the back office listening to the radio from the control tower, waiting for word that the rest of our planes were safely grounded. My coworkers all talked about the passengers they had checked in on flt 11. We had to wait for the FBI to release us after they questioned everyone. Then I left the airport as a ghost town and spent the rest of the evening in a bar in Nahant watching the news.


Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Walking into Lahey Clinic to get a new cast on my hand. Watched alot of the goings on from the ER.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I was on the job on the south shore and was out for coffee with some others on the command staff. I know, cliche, huh? 

Got a page of an aircraft into the WTC as we walked back into the station. Watched the rest on TV. Walked through our Dispatch center and remember telling the dispatchers we all need to concentrate on just doing our own jobs to the best of our ability, don't let the news distract us. Do our jobs and we will be ok. 

Spent the next several weeks dealing with the changed world. Buying rifles, running names through CAD, getting briefings. 

I distinctly recall watching the first collapse and getting a sick feeling in the pit of my stomach knowing there would still be first responders inside. Then for days not knowing the death toll. Stressful times, my brothers and sisters. 

Today we have our campus 9/11 memorial dedication. I'll be wearing some of the collar brass and the name tag from my Massachusetts days on my uniform today to remember where I was when it happened. 




USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I had just started my second day at a call center. They sent us an e-mail about the first plane and everyone thought it was an accident. When we got the e-mail about the second plane, everyone went silent. I spent the next few hours listening to the tvs and radios on in the background of the calls I was taking grateful for the callers who wanted to talk more about what had just happened than where their stuff was. Hubby was home with the contractors and told the guys they could take off. Most stayed glued to the tv for a while. By the time I left to pick the kids up at school, they had already explained to them what had happened. That was a huge help, to this day I don't know how I would have explained it to them in the moment.

I couldn't tell you most of what I did 2 days ago, but I can recall that day in great detail.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Waiting to go in front of the interview board for this job. Thought it was some random nut in a bug smasher. By the time I got home after the interview they where both down. I do recall driving through downtown Boston on the way home and noticing that something was off key, Not as busy as it usually is and the people that where out looked kind of lost.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sophomore in high school. Computer class. They came over the intercom that a plane had flew into the WTC. I don't think I ever saw so many people lose their composure so fast. Horrifying day for everyone. Sending love and sympathy to everyone affected.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I was at work filming a TV commercial when the news came over the radio. I watched it on the TV in the shop next door. 




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I had just fallen asleep after working a double when my Mother called to tell me that two planes flew into the WTC. That was the end of sleep. I contacted the boss, he came over and we stared at the television for the rest of the day.

We will never forget those lost in the tragic attack on our soil on September 11, 2001 or the attack on our Embassy in Benghazi on September 11, 2012.
Please pray for those who lost their lives to terrorism, their loved ones and those in uniform who are still fighting to defeat it.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Might be a bit hard to read, but here is the program from today's remembrance program.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Like many, I had just entered REM sleep after working the 11-7. Wife comes screaming up the stairs "we're under attack" Then she yells "they've bombed the Pentagon!" I'm not even awake and I'm running around wondering why everything still works (EMP) then I see the T.V. and realize this ain't good....................


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I was working a detail with Bay State Gas. A random cutizen asked me if I had heard the news about two planes being smashed into the WTC. I said no, and told the work crew about it. They had a beat up old boom box with no antenna on it, so the cut a piece of grounding wire for their pipe, and jury rigged it. We listened in disbelief, the job took longer than expected because we were all listening to the horror unfold. 

I called Mrs Law. And she said she was already watching. After my detail I went home and we both watched. My son was just shy of three, and my daughter just had turned one. Both were playing on the floor, blissfully unaware of the shitstorm unfolding. I remember getting choked up because I worried about the world my kids would now be growing up in. I also thought to myself that I knew we were now at war in some way. 

I went in for shift at 1500. For days the TV in the ready room was on with coverage about this event. It seemed even the shitheads took a temporary break because I don't remember too much happening criminally. 

I do recall us getting these stupid bullshit calls soon thereafter about "suspicious" persons that looked Arabic. Also who remembers the anthrax scares and it seemingly every other call was for suspicious mail or packages. I wonder what made these people think they were important enough to be poisoned?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Just finished a DARE class with some 5th graders. I was heading out of the building, the school staff said did you hear a plane just hit the world towers. Like everyone else thought it was a piper cub or something. Started listen to the car radio and was getting the vibe that this was something worst. Went to the station and was watching the news when the 2nd plane hit. At some point I called my wife at her job to see if they new what was going on. I remember her asking me what should her work do and for the first time as a police officer I had no answer. I 'm not really a religious person but I felt a need to stop by a church to light a candle and say a prayer. The church I stopped at was full of people some crying, most just having that 9 yard stare. Funny as it seemed at 4 O'clock the day shift went home and the 4-12 started, almost like nothing happened. My wife had got out of work early when I got home we watched all the news channels and talked with my high school aged son. We also talked to our son at Westfield State he and his buddies wanted to head down to the city to help. We had to convince him that would be a bad idea. I suggested he donate blood or something. I stayed up most of the night watching FOX and CNN. Got a little bit of sleep and went to work the next day.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I was on a day off when my sister called me and told me about the plane crashing into the WTC. I called work, then went in anyways and helped answer phones for a few hours. The Lt. was asking for volunteers from those of us certified as EMTs to go the ground zero, and I immediately stepped up, but the chance never materialized. I later went to the park and sat in disbelief looking at the totally empty sky. The next day I talked to my Lt. about rejoining the Air Force, and he pointed out there was just a likely chance of helping your country staying here than going overseas, so I ended up not re-enlisting.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Was on my way out to a detail-when my brother in law came in and told us to turn on the TV, there was a plane crash. We watched in disbelief as the 2nd plane hit. Left for my detail in shock, got there, did the job quick, then went home to hug the kids-my wife had picked them up at school. Went in for my shift at 4 but it will never be business as usual since then.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr Scribbles said:


> ...it will never be business as usual since then.


Isn't that the truth? Between the active shooter threat and 9/11, the job is far different than when I started. More firepower, more commo, more intel, more training, and so on.

In general, I think, a good thing. But, I am minded of those constables in the U.K. who have seen the spread of Armed Police and think, "This isn't the job I signed up for." Change with the times, my brothers and sisters... Or be left behind.

USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

was working the lock up and heard everybody talking about a plane hitting the world trade center.

like somebody else mentioned i thought it was a piper cub or something

the Sargent came over to relieve me and said you better go look at the TV upstairs.

it was surreal watching the twin towers burning like that.

and now we have a muslim president. who would have known ?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I was in 10 grade bio class when we heard the news. After we were sent home, my mother picked up my best friend and I and we watched the coverage on my families 10" tv in the kitchen in horror. I guess it had an impact on us because he's now a helo pilot for the usmc and I just finished a 4 year enlistment. I will never forget that day. God bless all the first responders that day and those who gave the ultimate sacrifice for their country in the years following 9/11. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was home from school, faking sick that day. My dad had peft Logan a flight or two before and I spent the entire morning trying to reach him. Finally bheard from him later that day.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I was up unusually early and caught the broadcast right after the first plane hit, just in time for my mother to join me and watch when the second plane hit. I got called in early to work my retail job even though it was dead most of the day and the majority of the people in the store just hung around the televisions to watch CNN all day. It was pretty surreal.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

- Working a day tour I visited a friend as he worked a job site in South Boston. Men from the work site hole began to climb out and gather around a portable radio listening to A news station. It was here where I learned of a plane striking WTC-1 and was under the assumption of an accidental incident incident. I said my good bye and began to drive toward our HQ when I monitored a second plane crashing into WTC-2 on the car's radio. Soon thereafter an all out broadcast was transmitted for all cars to report back to HQ for an incident briefing. Innately, I was aware of this historical unprecedented action that was occurring in NY and I feared the worst for Boston. Viewing the stations tv i couldnt believe what i was witnessing. We were all reassigned to downtown and I was situated on Congress Street at the State Street / Court Street intersection. At this moment all cellular telephone capabilities were strategically frozen and I was unable to contact family and friends. Observing Congress Street filled with people on foot looking fearful and walking quickly away from downtown was striking. Automobiles and civilians mingled on Congress fighting to flee the city with no regard for traffic light cycles. I recall the eery and unnatural feelings I experienced from witnessing this evacuation and there being no commercial aircraft activity above. Anxiety built within and I expected soon to see a airliner crashing into our skyline. A lone military fighter jet streaking above was the only activity I witnessed. After shift I arrived home mentally and emotionally exhausted. Viewed the coverage for hours on end, shed tears viewing the replay of workers leaping to their deaths and eventually crashed. Never Forget.


----------



## MA12Local (Jul 26, 2012)

Freshman year of high school walking to my 2nd period class, hearing whispers about a plane flying into the World Trade Center (thought it was an accident, never imagined what ended up happening). For the rest of the day, we piled into larger classrooms and watched the events play out on television. I also remember the girl that sat next to me in Biology who just happened to be wearing a Twin Towers tee-shirt that day (pretty weird coincidence).

After school let out, I had freshman football practice. I'll never forget the strange feeling I had about being the only team on the practice field (I almost felt like the coaches had no idea what was going on in the world, they never even mentioned it). The silence in the area was also something I took notice of - it was eerily quiet. When I got home, I remember watching the television coverage for the rest of the night in my bedroom, hearing my mother sob for hours (dial up internet at my house back then, any and all news came from the newspaper and television).

To this day, one of the most powerful documentaries I've ever seen was 9/11.

Never forget...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Was 20 years old. Had my alarm set to wake up to Howard Stern on WBCN. Heard the radio click on but there was just dead air. They were describing the fire from their window, sounded like a huge fire in NYC so I got up and turned on CNN just as the second plane flew in. Saw the crawl that 2 planes were hijacked out of Boston. My father had left for Chicago from Boston the the night before. Of course I was unable to reach him. Loaded for bear and prepared for who knows what. Living near Hanscom, there were reports of suspicious vans and box trucks all over the TV, radio, and scanner. Was glued to the news till I heard from him, then for the next weeks. Realized within minutes of the attack that things were going to get really interesting fast, then the average person would forget within a few months. I was proved right on both counts.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It was my daughter's first day of Kindergarten. We slowly got her ready as the news broadcast what was going on focusing on it being HER BIG DAY. I video taped her getting on the bus then we raced to the school and I videotaped her getting off the bus and going in. Some taping inside, all the while knowing it was a BAD day for America, but we were damned it if was going to be a bad day for our 5 year old, who, honestly, wouldn't have understood any of it anyway.

We got home, glued to the TV until it was time to have my daughter come home. We were stunned; all excited about her first day, but again, in the back of our minds-in the forefront, was the WTC. My daughter never did quite get it until a couple of years later.

The following days, the candlelight vigils (I remember one in Abington that was just overwhelming as we drove home from my brother's in Hanson), the moments of silence, the anger that just gripped the country were just...well, I have never experienced the UNITY we all felt.

Too bad that didn't last.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

It was my first RDO agter we got married. I had worked a ton of OT just prior to wedding and when we got back so I was exhausted. The phone started ringing around 0900 and I turned the TV on just as the second plane hit. I packed up a bag and picked up another rookie. On the way in we had to use a bubble light just to get through the traffic in the suburbs. It was crazy. I remember I stopped at my wifes school to let her know. All the kids (3rd graders) were terified, as we all were. A few kids in her class never got picked up that day. Anyway the rest of the week, month, whatever is a blur. I will always remember the response to help from MA. Boston PD, Boston EMS, Mass. SP, and Boston Fire were all there before I was! Words can never express our gratitude enough, and I only hope we were able to return the favor, in some measure, last April. It was the proudest moment I have ever had as a cop, and also the worst. A lot of MA guys have expressed the same feelings from the bombings. Stay safe and alert guys. The same people that did 9/11 killed Sean Collier. They killed Sean for one reason only, because he was a cop. Watch your six, they are out there and hate us.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My son and I visited Ground Zero the following April. Needless to say, despite all that had been cleaned up, it was still very much Ground Zero. Very moving. The 'cross' was still standing. I got some pictures. I'd never say I felt what those in NYC felt (BxDetSgt-for example-thank you btw) but DAMN, even after 7 months, that feeling of...I cannot describe it adequately, was just unreal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

At the 26th MEU (SOC) armory Camp Lejeune NC


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

At the time I was a Dispatcher/Special Officer and an On-call/Volunteer Firefighter with the local FD. I was sleeping, (dispatched evenings at the time), and my Sergeant and mentor called me with four simple words: "Turn on the TV." Woke up and tuned in just after the second plane crashed and watched in disbelief as both buildings came down. Went to my Sergeants house, watched even more unfold with the crashes at the Pentagon and in PA, wondered what else the day, (and beyond), had in store. It was eerie with no planes in the sky.

Although not overly religious, said a few prayers. On one hand, thanked God that my Aunt/God-Mother, (who was in town for a funeral and the day before and called about changing her flight to go home to Los Angeles a day early), was not able to change her flight; she was booked on Flight 11 for 9/12/01, so, in that context, the week and a half she was stuck here was bitter-sweet. On the other hand, said a few silent prayers about the people in the respective buildings, on the planes, and the first responders.

As the news started to unfold remembered hearing about OBL in a terrorism class I took about a year prior for my undergrad. Remember in the days following people actually stopping at details for no other reason just to say thank you. Participated in several events with the PD and FD and just remember people, in general, going about their lives with a little more courtesy.

Finally made it to Ground Zero during a weekend trip to NYC with my Dad in 2008. The tribute at the Fire Station across the street from the site is moving; just thinking of what those guys must have been thinking as they looked up is chilling. Also visited the NY Fire Museum in the SOHO section of the city. The silence in the 9/11 tribute room is deafening and standing there looking at the faces and names of the fire fighters on the monument in the room will bring you to tears and certainly make you think. I would suggest visiting the museum if in NYC.

Definitely a day I won't forget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Marine Corps Base Quantico, Quantico, VA. Just south of The Pentagon


No doubt you and your comrades stood and watched the smoke at some point. As least I couldn't see anything from here. I had enough at home to deal with, that would have been a bit too much.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember where I was but man do I feel old with all these high schoolers on here.


----------

